# Whose in the club?????



## sharpshooter (Nov 17, 2010)

Looking at the data from the Utah coyote bounty, I noticed that it said there was 60 people that turned in 25+ Coyotes in the state the first year. Got me wondering how many of those were legit where they were all Utah dogs and they were all taken by one person. I'm sure a few of them were trappers that helped get them up to those numbers. So lets here it. Whose in the +25 Coyote club and what was your method of take?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

In da club, in da club with my J's on! 
Sorry, just had to say that. I'm kinda curious about this too though


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I know of one guy who takes 4 or 5 every day he goes out just calling and shooting them with a rifle.

He actually got laid off from his job and went coyote shooting full time and makes more than he did at his job.


----------



## sharpshooter (Nov 17, 2010)

I would like to shake his hand if he is making a living off of this. I know some good hunters that go out for a day and get skunked. How many has he killed?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't know total numbers since he lost his job in December. He's a good friend of my brother's and he's an elk guide during the season. I just see him post on Instagram every few days with another pile of coyotes in the back of his truck. 

I don't think hunting is his long term plan and he has a spot where there is never a shortage of coyotes.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Count me in. All legit. Just calling and shooting, with the exception of one den of puppies I found. There were only 3 in it though.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

polarbear how many from the San Rafeal area?


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

All but one that I killed up north. Probably half San Rafael. Half on the other side of the highway. Some in Carbon County.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

That's pretty good, I've been trying all my normal spots out here and nothing! A lot of sign but they all seem to ignore any call I've tried. But then again about everyone in Carbon and Emery counties have been calling since the bounty was put in place.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I know what u mean Mike. It's tough. Last year around this time, I glassed up 2 coyotes laying down about 600 yds away. They had no idea I was there. As soon as I hit the call, they perked up and took off running the opposite direction. They had obviously played that game before. I haven't called since September. It seems by October, all the stupid ones are dead or no longer stupid.


----------



## pibjr (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm also curious how many took a contract and how many contracts were awarded.


----------



## sharpshooter (Nov 17, 2010)

Thats funny that you mention them running away. I have had that happen at least 3 times this year where I new they was there before I started calling. You start to wonder what you are doing wrong.


----------

